# emt in antarctica



## arctic2 (Jul 22, 2015)

Yes you read that title right.

I heard that emt's and firefighters are hired to work at the science stations for both the winter and summer seasons. By any chance has anyone done this themselves or even know where to begin with employment there? Saw a documentary about living in antarctica and there were fire/ems so I know it is true and not a rumor. Just curious as to how one would go about this. I Googled and searched and as usual there is nothing helpful.


----------



## CALEMT (Jul 22, 2015)

Last year a guy I worked with was in the process of getting hired as a firefighter. I don't know what base/ station he applied at, but I remember him saying that they did the interview via videochat and a phone call or two. They actually called him back with a job offer, I think he turned it down (he was married).

I would start by googling firefighter jobs in Antarctica. A quick google search revealed to me www.antarticfire.org so theres a start. I don't know if its for every base/ station or a specific site. Maybe also look up bases/ stations in Antarctica, I hear their like small cities. You could probably find some information there. 

Edit: Also this thread would be more at home in International EMS or EMS Employment.


----------



## arctic2 (Jul 22, 2015)

Thanks for the answer. I did research into it and i kept getting led to one site to another. 

Is there a way to move this post to another thread? Would a moderator do that?

Sorry I'll keep that in mind next time


----------



## akflightmedic (Jul 22, 2015)

Raytheon has had main contract down there forever.

http://rpsc.raytheon.com/

http://www.usap.gov/jobsAndOpportunities/


As being hired as an EMT, that is unlikely...Paramedic would be minimum. Firefighter would be possible depending on your experience. BUt a lot of the people who work there, have done so for years and it is a tight group. If you have the FF quals, go for it. Your EMT alone is not enough.


----------



## SandpitMedic (Jul 24, 2015)

I think PAE has something. Last I checked it was all FF/Paramedic though... I didn't meet the quals... It's been a while though. 

As others have said, and as we've reiterated in dozens of threads... These jobs are not offered to Basics anymore, I mean sure - anything can happen - but the majority require Paramedic as a minimum. Usually a few years as a paramedic at that.


----------



## ExpatMedic0 (Jul 25, 2015)

I have saw many ad's for this over the years, they are all Firefighter positions from what I saw, requiring EMS certification as a secondary thing.


----------



## Tigger (Jul 25, 2015)

One of our local fire guys did a year there as an FF/EMT for Raytheon. He did not have the most positive things to say though he is overall happy with the experience and thinks that it helped him get a fulltime FD job.


----------

